
How Twitter Made the Tech World's Most Unlikely Comeback - minimaxir
https://www.buzzfeed.com/alexkantrowitz/how-twitter-made-the-tech-worlds-most-unlikely-comeback
======
timmytwotime
I'll go ahead and say what everyone else is thinking: Donald Trump saved
Twitter.

------
sincerely
Why is Twitter considered part of the "tech world"? Is there anything
interesting going on under the hood besides engineering for scale?

~~~
Apocryphon
Ever heard of Bootstrap?

~~~
sincerely
I had, but I didn't realize it was developed at Twitter. That's interesting,
thanks!

------
arisAlexis
that was bitcoin dead :)

